# FWIW Info for election week.



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

This is NOT a political discussion, nor should it become one!

Over the years, I have made a number of friends. Some of them work for or have connections with various gov't agencies and departments. One of them contacted me today with a word to the wise. Seems they are expecting 'problems' specifically in Chicago no matter which way the election goes. He says those in that federal agency are urging family members to stay away from cities, especially Chicago, on election day and the day after.

I have known him for over 3 decades and his info has always been right on the mark. He is urging his family members to basically lay low and stay locked and loaded. Just in case.

I know there have been various similar reports on the net and in the news. I think many are from the tin foil hat department. But I trust him. 

G


----------



## Lowdown3 (Oct 28, 2008)

This has been in the mainstream news also. 

I would take Tuesday and Wednesday off next week if I had a regular job. I work for myself so this won't be a problem.


----------



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

*Election Day Jitters*



coinguy said:


> Seems they are expecting 'problems' specifically in Chicago no matter which way the election goes. He says those in that federal agency are urging family members to stay away from cities, especially Chicago, on election day and the day after.
> 
> G


Given that AQ did an event in Spain during the election process, this is expected.

_Al Qaeda attacks around the time of elections in Spain, Britain and Pakistan have caused some experts to warn the United States is potentially vulnerable before the November 4 vote._

Neither is this new. Compare with four years ago.

Will I avoid Chicago? Probably not.

Will I BE in Chicago? Business does not take me there normally.

In other words, America, keep doing what you are doing.

As always, I encourage vigilance among our Citizens.


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

kc5fm said:


> Given that AQ did an event in Spain during the election process, this is expected.
> 
> In other words, America, keep doing what you are doing.
> 
> As always, I encourage vigilance among our Citizens.


Agreed. I plan nothing different other than maybe a bit more in carry supplies. I only posted it because of the exact message I got, who I got it from and the quality of the info I get from him.

But I also got word today that our local PD is pulling undercover cops from normal duty, putting them in uniform and stationing them around elementary schools. And this is something they haven't done before.

G


----------



## solaceofwinter (Oct 29, 2008)

are they expecting possible terrorist like attacks or rioting issues?


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Rioting and/or celebration that could develop into rioting depending on if their candidate wins or looses. For our local PD, just to maintain a presence in case of any confrontations between both sides. There already have been a number of cases of tires being slashed in the parking lot of one large rally held here.

G


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I disagree, and I'm not going to change my usual patterns one little bit.

Idiots are idiots and look for any reason to do something stupid and anti-social.
Rioting over some guys that throw a ball around (baseball, football, basketball, ect.) winning a game for instance...

If Al Qaeda wants to set up attacks, that's nothing I can control, and *I just flat REFUSE* to hide under a bed because some extremest, home grown crazies or otherwise, decide they want to make trouble...

I'm a full grown (some say 'Over Grown'!  ) man and I'm not about to let transient band of nut-jobs detour me from my RIGHT to go about my normal daily routines!

Will I stick my 1911 in my belt and drop a shirt or jacket over it?
I might, but probably not! That would be giving into the general Fear tactics and Mass Hysteria that is already rampant in this country!

See you all at the Polls!
Then I'm going to the local diner to have a greasy plate lunch, then I'm going to the farm supply store to look for PVC tubing for my new little Hydroponics bench!

If we all keep up growing most of our own food,
Making our homes & vehicles more energy efficient,
And stop buying imports,* we get healthier and THEY RUN OUT OF MONEY!*


----------



## solaceofwinter (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeep i can respect your thinking, im not going to change my way of life either, and i definitely don't hide under the bed.
buuuutttt.... if I KNOW there is a likely hood of a dangerous situation, riot, explosion etc. ill just keep me and my family away from that zone just in case.
I think that is all that coinguy was saying.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't plan on doing anything out of the ordinary, but I don't plan on taking my family to downtown Dallas on those days.


----------



## rico567 (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree in almost every detail with "JeepHammer." When and where will trouble come from? There is a not-so-fine-line between situational awareness and incipient paranoia, and I'm not going to live long enough to spend my days in the latter frame of mind. Stay alert, keep your wits about you and be prepared.....every day, and wherever you are.

But don't give in to the scare tactics. Television and the media generally are flooded with programs of the Apocalypse in all its various forms: earthquakes, asteroid strikes, nuclear war, global warming, tsunamis, oil scares, the return of the leisure suit, as well as all the various world traditions involving the "End of Days," and some made up to order. Oh, and I almost forgot: endless shows about UFOs, alien abduction, and the like.

What I believe, someone else said best:

Whence shall we expect the approach of danger? Shall some transatlantic giant step the earth and crush us at a blow? Never. All the armies of Europe and Asia could not by force take a drink from the Ohio River, or make a track on Blue Ridge in the trial of a thousand years. If destruction be our lot, we must ourselves be its author and finisher. As a nation of free men, we shall live forever, or die by suicide.

- Abe Lincoln, 1837


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

rico567 said:


> But don't give in to the scare tactics.


The right wingers are wanting you to run scared, you should see some of the crap the 'Fringe' right wing groups are putting on TV these last few days!

You can tell they waited until the weekend so Obama's bunch couldn't get a judge to order an injunction!

Anyway, I don't care who wins, I just want this election to be fair, and I want everyone that wants to cast a ballot to get that opportunity!

And just for the record, I was supposed to go right through the middle of Chicago on Thursday, but if I postpone, it will be because of weather that supposed to be heading into the area, not some scare-tactic crap from one group or the other...

And PS,
I DO carry my .45 when I go to any big city or travel away from home very far...
Even though my permit isn't valid in Chicago, I'd rather have it and chance the fine, than not have it if something went wrong...
(first offense, from out of state, probation would be in my home county where I go fishing with the chief of police and the county sheriff!... I might spend the night in jail but I wouldn't go to jail for it)


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Consensus is reached, something might happen so avoid urban areas election night.

Headed down the political path now so I'm going to close this one.


----------

